# WWAN card on ThinkPad X1 Carbon



## balanga (Jan 7, 2020)

Not sure if this should be in Mobile Computing or Network, so apologies if it's in the wrong forum...

Does anyone have a WWAN card in a ThinkPad X1 Carbon working on FreeBSD? If so, how should it be configured?


----------



## neel (Jan 9, 2020)

You probably won't have WWAN on any laptop with FreeBSD. I had a secondhand HP EliteBook (personal) which had a WWAN card, until I replaced it with a HP Spectre without WWAN. The EliteBook's WWAN supported Windows, and had a Linux driver, but no FreeBSDBSD.

My work laptop (a ThinkPad X1 Yoga) may have WWAN but I'm not 100% sure (Windows shows a cellular data app). While I could install FreeBSD on the ThinkPad (I have admin and BIOS access) and the BSD support would be likely better (although my X1 Yoga is Coffee Lake, whereas my HP Spectre is Whiskey Lake).

But at work I use every Microsoft product imaginable (disclaimer: I work as a software engineer at Microsoft or a partner) plus BitLocker and mandatory certificates to use the Wi-Fi and intranet making a dual-boot here far from a slam dunk (in comparison, my Spectre dual-boots Windows and FreeBSD). Not to mention that I actually _prefer_ HP hardware to Lenovo even if support is 'worse'. So I may never know if my ThinkPad's WWAN is supported or not, that is if it even exists.


----------



## balanga (Jan 25, 2020)

I've just tried booting Debian on my ThinkPad X1 Carbon and it managed to use the WWAN card automagically without any problems.

What I'd like to do now if figure out which drivers/protocols Debian uses to connect to the Internet and then see if they are available on FreeBSD ...


----------

